# Ga ADBA Fun Show



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

there will be a fun show april 16th. any one looking to be a member i know they are looking for some more members and this club as well as others needs members to keep these shows going

where: Bartow County Saddle CLub
time: 9:00 registration/ show 10:00
events: weight pull / and confirmation fun classes

contact: beth - 770 561 3508
mari - 770 539 2823


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

well be there!! luv pullin down there!!!


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

Whats the address? I might be interested


----------

